# Power connector for Kenwood KDC-PS900



## McKinneyMike (Jul 24, 2014)

I am trying to resurrect my old car system. I have everything but the power connector for preamp. I have my Art Series amp and just need to check out the pre to make sure everything is still functional. Anyone know where I might find this power connector? Kenwood KDC-PS900 Pre-Amp


----------

